# Hello fellow Halloween Haunters!



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm new to this site (and to forums altogether!) I've been a Halloween enthusiast for years now. This year I want to incorporate some homemade animated props but don't know where to start. Hopefully this forum will give me some assistance...can't wait.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!! You are definately in the right place.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, madmomma!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

welcome


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Welcome madmomma and we can't wait to see what you create! Be sure to share. 
btw, whatchoo mad 'bout?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

You'll love it here.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Hello and welcome to a great forum. Start off by using the search engine and look for "how to's" for your prop projects. Plus with all the great knowledge and friendly atmosphere, you'll be on your way to bigger and better prop projects in no time!!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

Hello Madmomma, welcome to the forum,you have come to the right place for ideas on props!! If you need help, just ask! Some one is always willing to lend a hand, a arm, a leg,brains, anything you might need!!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome home!


----------



## 2dragon (Aug 10, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

You came to the right place.
Everybody is helpful here.

Welcome


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## DoomBuddy (Mar 1, 2009)

Welcome. You will get many ideas from here.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## ghubertu (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi and welcome!


----------

